# clock



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

what would the cost be to add a clock to the front panel of tivo?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

$4.69 if you have an Amazon Prime membership.

http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Access...PC4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335033363&sr=8-1


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jay_man2 said:


> $4.69 if you have an Amazon Prime membership.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Access...PC4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335033363&sr=8-1


why would you need prime?

what would it add to the cost of the tivo to replace the led's with the clock like cable boxes?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

You could hang one on the wall. I prefer not to have one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The TiVo already has a clock. One button press and I see the time. Just like my TVs and a bunch of other components I have.


----------



## aakjaishval (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi every one this is my first post for everyone 
the answer of this question is $4.69 cost be to add a clock to the front panel of tivo


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

that is just awsome.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

aakjaishval said:


> Hi every one this is my first post for everyone
> the answer of this question is $4.69 cost be to add a clock to the front panel of tivo


Does that include the costs of design, R&D and manufacturing?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jay_man2 said:


> $4.69 if you have an Amazon Prime membership.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Access...PC4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335033363&sr=8-1


Velcro on plastic don't think it would work.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Check this thread for more on topic discussion and options: LED Clock add-on suggestions for Premiere?.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

The front panel needs to be milled out and fitted with an oled of VFD display (well, actually I've prefer Nixie tubes, but sourcing them in quantity may be a problem for Tivo). 

I'm thinking we could get a clock built into there that I'd consider adequate, while only doubling the manufacturing cost of the box.


----------



## Shogun82 (Apr 29, 2012)

Seriously, small things like this would compliment the TiVo so much. For the price I expected the Premire to have a few more bells and whistles. Oh well, I am thankful for the things it does well.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Shogun82 said:


> Seriously, small things like this would compliment the TiVo so much. For the price I expected the Premire to have a few more bells and whistles. Oh well, I am thankful for the things it does well.


at least the TiVo Premiere XL4 could have included a front panel clock it's the closest Tvo in price to the cable dvr replacement fee.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

I just use the SPS9S code and the clock is on my TV at no charge.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

a68oliver said:


> I just use the SPS9S code and the clock is on my TV at no charge.


Until your TiVo has to re-boot or you have a TP and use the HDUI menu system.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Shogun82 said:


> Seriously, small things like this would compliment the TiVo so much. For the price I expected the Premire to have a few more bells and whistles. Oh well, I am thankful for the things it does well.


I consider a visual clock on a TiVo a detriment. Most of my devices already have a clock that can be accessed with one button press. Just like the TiVo. Having a visual clock on the front just isn't needed.

besides i have clocks in every room already. Just like most people do. I don't see the point in having even more clocks lighting up the room.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

[ Crocodile Dundee]

That'snot a clock.









THIS is a clock.

[ /Crocodile Dundee]

That what I have in my media rack. Like it lots.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Shogun82 said:


> Seriously, small things like this would compliment the TiVo so much. For the price I expected the Premire to have a few more bells and whistles. Oh well, I am thankful for the things it does well.


I thought the Premiere was relatively cheap? It's the service that costs an arm and a leg.

I too would like to see something with more bells and whistles, like the S3 had. I doubt we'll ever see that happen though. A front-panel display might look cool, but it has to practical utility to the average customer. Everything that could be shown on the front panel can be shown on an OSD. If I want a clock, I can buy a much nicer clock and hang it on my wall.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Shogun82 said:


> Seriously, small things like this would compliment the TiVo so much.


Clock: Wow, TiVo, you're so nice.
TiVo: Thanks.


----------

